# Troubles Babies(Plus 1)



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

awwww....how sweet!


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Aww they look so cute, how old are they now and how are they all doing??


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

The pups are all doing great  They are just 2 weeks old in the picture.

I can't wait to see them all walking-the OES waddle, like a bear, in contrast to the goldens. It should be a hoot


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

Awww, they are adorable, who's the black & white one??


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

oooo that looks like a handfull...they are just adorable


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

What is the black and white one.?


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Tahnee GR said:


> The pups are all doing great  They are just 2 weeks old in the picture.
> 
> I can't wait to see them all walking-the OES waddle, like a bear, in contrast to the goldens. It should be a hoot


 Awesome that they are doing good. They are so cute. Hard to believe only weeks ago was our little emma looking like that.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

If I remember right, the blk & wht is an Old English Sheepdog pupper that was rejected by his Mom. So Trouble took over the mommying. OMG, they are so adorable....what I would give to be in that neighborhood !!!!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> If I remember right, the blk & wht is an Old English Sheepdog pupper that was rejected by his Mom. So Trouble took over the mommying. OMG, they are so adorable....what I would give to be in that neighborhood !!!!!


Yup-that's right. Poor baby was rejected by his first time mom and, since he was born the same day as the golden babies, it just seemed like kismet  It will be fun to see if he picks up any golden traits, and vice versa.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

OMG they are absolutely precious!! Nice pigment and look to have nice bone!!! Gorgeous pups, Linda. Thanks for the photo.


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

AWWWWWWW soooooo soooooo cute. Enjoy the puppy breath!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Love that 4th pic of the sleeping baby with the little tongue.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

They are adorable, and the OES!!!! I would take him in a heartbeat.(not that I dont have enough trouble with 2 GRs lol). 
Very happy you are feeling better and out of the rehab. Take care, Linda, no repeats performances ok?

Nancy


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll take one of each please!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

awww they are adorable, I love puppy breath


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

They are sooooo cute!!!! I want one...or more!!!!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

they are adorable, congrats!

"I don't need another one...I don't need another one..." I don't think it's working!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Beautiful puppies! I can't wait to see even more pictures as they grow. That OES is just too cute!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

They are so cute!!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Too cute, you can almost smell the puppy breath!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They are just so cute and it makes me want one. Love that Trouble is helping to turn that old english sheepdog into a golden.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Very Cute! I too will enjoy seeing what the OES becomes!! Tee Hee!

Moose, Angle, Trace & Tailer met one this summer who tried to be like a Goldie, but really was not sure about the water thing, nor the tennis ball thing, but he tried!  (He ran down to play with the golden Gang from a house up the beach. His humans were searching for him and found all of us playing in the ocean together!)


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

These pictures just made my day, and I have been eagerly waiting and waiting to see this litter. Linda, I am so glad you are getting a dose of puppy-fun. I bet Trouble was beyond pleased to see you. Will you keep one or two of these sweethearts? How is the Crested pup(Cher??)?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

gorgeous! the OE baby is so striking in with the bundles of gold!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

We visited the pups again today-got to feed them, trim their nails and weigh them  I am beyond pleased with them so far!

The OES is a doll. His name will be Decadent Hidden Treasure (the vet could not find him on the xray or ultrasound), and, in honor of his foster mom, his call name will be Ingot 

I plan to keep one, and the rest will probably go into pet homes, although as always I have reserved pick male and pick bitch for show homes.

Cher is doing great and was so happy to see me when I got to Carlin's house!


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Beautiful puppies! They look so solid, too. I bet they are going to be little stunners in a few short weeks. I'm so glad you got to spend some time with Trouble and her babies.


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

What gorgeous little puppies. Great pics, love em all.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Sweet Babies!


----------

